# Interested in fire investigation?



## FM William Burns (May 6, 2010)

For those who have TV    or want to wait a few days to watch on Hulu or Internet; ABC 20/20 will broadcast a show discussing a couple of Texas cases involving wrongful arson convictions and potentially "bad" investigations and cause determinations.

The show will air tomorrow night at 10:00 PM E.S.T.  Should be interesting


----------



## Bryan Holland (May 6, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks !


----------



## FM William Burns (May 6, 2010)

Bryan,

The Willingham and Severns cases will be featured as has been for some time now on another fire investigation forum.  Best wishes on the oil spill down there on the Gulf hopefully their plan will work with the containment structure.


----------



## Bryan Holland (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, I live right on the Gulf along the Charlotte Harbor.  (That's about 100 miles south of Tampa Bay and 100 miles north of the Keys when looking on a map)  The news and local officials are going crazy over this matter here.  The county I work in has actually declared at state of emergency.  (It's all about securing funds - Just in case)

I look forward to the program!


----------

